# كل خبرتى المتواضعة فى الطرق



## gogo21181 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*كل خبرتى المتواضعة فى الطرق*​هذة خلاصة خبرة عام ونصف فى مجال الطرق وضعتها ابتغاء مرضات اللة ولاعجابى الشديد بالموقع وبجميع أعضائة المحترمين....أتمنى أن تفيدكم

مسودة عمل

الطرق
-------

عند عمل الطرق ينبغى معرفة التطبيقات الموجودة بها:

1- عمل الطرق ورصفها

2-عمل المطبات

3-عمل الأرصفة
-----------------------------------------------------------------
1-عمل الطرق
--------------
قطع التراب

1- بعد معرفة المناسيب الخاصة بالطريق أوعدم وجود مناسيب يتم

مقارنة القطاع الطبيعى بالقطاع التصميمى لمعرفة نوع البند الذى

سيتم تنفيذة.

ففى قطاعات معينة يكون قطاع الطبيعة اسفل القطاع التصميمى فيتم

الردم حتى الوصول لمنسوب التصميمى ولكن فى أغلب القطاعات

تكون الطبيعة أعلى من التصميمى (حفر).

2- يتم عمل حدود للشارع من الجانبين باستخدام النواطير (وهى

علامات لتحديد الشارع من الجهتين باستخدام أى شئ من الطبيعة

مثل الأحجار الكبيرة أو البلوكات)

3- يتم معرفة نوع التربة الموجودة بالموقع لمعرفة مدى سهولة

الحفر بها وعدم الاضرار بالبنية التحتية (مواسير وشبكات ومطابق

وشنايش وبلوف وصمامات مياة- كابلات كهرباء- خطوط كهرباء).

4- (قطع التراب) يتم احضار دوزر (معدة ثقيلة على كاتينة بها

سكينة كبيرة - بالة- لازالة كميات أتربة كبيرة ومن الممكن أن يكون

بها محراث خلفى لشق الأرض وتسهيل الحفر فى حالة تربة صخرية

ويوجد أنواع عديدة منة مثل الكوماتسو D8 ,D9 ,400

ويمكن الايجار لهذة المعدات من الحاج عبد الجليل

ويكون الايجار (ايجار ال دى 8) 275 جنية فى الساعة + أكل ودخان

السائق ويزداد الايجار مع زيادة حجم وقوة المعدة....والجاز والزيت

والشحم على الحاج عبد الجليل.

* لانحتاج للدوزر الا فى حالة تربة صخرية وفيما عدا ذلك يكون قطع

التراب باللودر أوحتى الجليدر نفسة.

التمهيد والتسوية(الفيرمة)

5- بعد الوصول بالدوزر لمنسوب مقارب للتصميمى والمساواة

التقريبية للتراب بواسطة ضهر السكينة (خرط التربة) وخلو التربة

من الدبش والصخور يأتى دور الجليدر (وهى معدة متوسطة على

كاوتش (قبقاب) وبها سكينة تتحرك يمينا ويسارا وأعلى وأسفل

وتقوم بمساواة السطح عن طريق ضبط السكينة على مستوى معين

والسير بها لتقوم بنقل التراب من الأماكن العالية الى الأماكن

المنخفضة فتسوى سطح الطريق (ايجارها750 جنية فى اليوم-

للبابور الكاتربيلر- واليوم 7 ساعات عمل )

ولثبيت التربة ( فيرمة- طبقة تمهيد) بعد ذلك يجب ايجار جرار

بمقطورة مياة (تانك) حوالى 3000 لتر وسعر النقلة جنية لل85 لتر

, ثم يتم رش التربة ويقوم هراس كاوتش (يومية 500 جنية) بدك

التربة أو فى حالة عدم وجود هراس يقوم الجليدر بالمرورعليها
وأخذ

جرة من السطح لكي يمشط السطح, والمياة من أي بحيرة قريبة

عليها موتور أوغراب مياة ويراعى دائما أن تتشبع التربة بالماء قبل

وبعد مرور الهراس. وفى أثناء استلام جهة الإشراف لهذة المرحلة

يكون الاهتمام أولا بأفقية الطريق وعدم وجود أجزاء منخفضة بة

(طريق ممعلق أو بة معلقة) حتى لا يجمع مياة الأمطار وفى

حالة وجود أجزاء منخفضة يتم إعادة جمع تراب لها من الأجزاء

العالية وأيضا يكون الاهتمام بالدمك حيث لا يجب وجود أي تراب

ضار بالأحذية حيث يكون قد تم دمكة وتثبيتة بالماء.

ملحوظة: أحيانا لا تهتم جهة الإشراف في هذة المرحلة غير بالدمك

حيث أن عدم استواء الطريق لن يضر إلا المقاول لان الجزء

المنخفض في هذة المرحلة تتم معالجتة بالتراب أما إذا أهملة

فسيعالجة في المراحل التالية بمواد لها سعر مثل الأساس أو الأسفلت.

طبقة الأساس

6- يتم فرش طبقة أساس بسمك20أو30 أو 40 سم (سن 6و4

وبدرة فيلر- تراب ناعم جدا يتصلب بالمياة-) ويكون سعر المتر من

الطبقة (السن) 25 جنية للمتر ونولون السيارات الناقلة للطبقة

( الجرارات) حوالي 5 جنية للمتر المكعب وتكون سعتها من 30

حتى 45 متر مكعب وبعد تشوين الجرارات الطبقة في الموقع يقوم

اللودر بتكسير الطبقة وفردها في الموقع ويتم غمر هذة الطبقة بالمياة

ويقوم الجريدر بتقليب وفرش الطبقة (تصنيع) ويراعى أخذ جسات

دائمة للتأكد من السمك والتأكد من وصول المياة إلى كل

السمك و أخذ لقطات بالميزان للتأكد من المناسيب ويراعى في سمك

الطبقة أخذ 5 سم زيادة لزوم الدمك ويراعى التأكد من تجانس الطبقة

بين السن والفيلر (نسبة 1:1) حتى لا ينتج بعد التصنيع سن بدون

فيلر ويسمى (فاير) ويكون خشن المظهر ويتم حذفة من

الحصر وأهم شئ أثناء استلام هذة الطبقة الجسات والدمك الجيد

ووصول المياة لكل السمك واستقامة الطريق في الاتجاة الطولي

وأيضا الدورانات بين الشوارع والملفات.

طبقة المكدام في حالة الطرق الصحراوية

توضع طبقة مكدام (في حالة الطرق السريعة والشاحنات الثقيلة لأنها

تمتص الأحمال وهى سن3و4 وبيتومين وبودرة وهى بسمك 7 سم)

وتكون فوق طبقة الأساس.

تحديد العرض المحدد للأسفلت ورش العازل

بعد التسليم يتم تحديد العرض المحدد للأسفلت ويكون دائما أقل من

الطبقات السابقة بحوالى 50 سم أوأكثر (طبان) ويتم تحديد هذا

العرض بالجير ثم ترش طبقة MCO في داخل هذا العرض وهى

مادة عازلة بيتومين وجاز بنسبة 1:1 ويكون مغلي ويتم رشة على

الأرض ولكن الطبقات السابقة تشرب هذة المادة ولتجنب هذا يتم رش

الأرض أولا بالمياة رش خفيف (تنسيمة) وبعدها نرش ال MCO

ويكون في داخل سيارة كبيرة بها سخان كبير وتسمى سيارة الأتاناير

وتنص المواصفات أنة يجب فرد الأسفلت بعد رش الMCO بيوم

كامل 24 ساعة ولكن كل المقاولين لا يحترمون هذا البند.

وطبقة الMCO أو المواد متوسطة التطاير تعمل كعازل وكطبقة

نظافة تحت الأسفلت.

الأسفلت وطبقاتة (الخلطة)

نفرد طبقة أسفلت خشنة رابطة بسمك 5 سم(سن 3و2 وبودرة

وبيتومين) ثم طبقة RC2 أو RC3أو RC5) في حالة الطرق

السريعة) وهو عبارة عن قار(بلاك وهو مادة لاصقة ثقيلة جدا )

ولتخفيفها يتم تسخينها للغليان مع اضافة جاز إليها.

ثم يتم فرد طبقة الأسفلت السطحية الناعمة بسمك 4 سم (سن 2 و1

وبيتومين وبودرة) ويتم الدمك بهراس أسفلت لا يوجد بة كاوتش

(حجر فقط ويكون 3 أو 2 حجر) ولا يتم الدمك إلا بعد حوالي 10

دقائق من الفرد حتى تبرد الخلطة قليلا.

7- يقوم القلاب بقلب كمية من الخلطة بداخل الفنشر (معدة متوسطة

بها حلة من الأمام للخلطة (هبر) وسير حديد عريض أسفل المعدة

لنقل الخلطة إلى أسفل الفنشر من الخلف (الحصيرة) وتوجد مندلة

خلف المعدة وهى عارضة تقوم بفرد الخلطة بانتظام ويمكن

رفع وخفض المندلة للحصول على السمك المطلوب للطبقة عن طريق

ذراع يتم لفة لرفع أو خفض المندلة (كنترول) ويلزم أخذ مجس كل

مسافة لمعرفة السمك الناتج وعدم الفرد على سمك أكبر من المطلوب

وكلما زاد عرض الفنشر كلما كان أفضل بالاضافة الى عرض المندلة

من الخلف (2,75 م , 3,25 م , 5 م ) والشريحة التى يفردها

الفنشر تسمى الباندة ويمكن أن يأخذ الطريق 2 أو 3 باندة حسب

عرض الفنشر.

8- وفى المناطق العشوائية يقوم الأهالى بعد مساواة السطح الترابى

(الفيرمة) باحضار كوالينا- بودرة بيضاة كالفيلر من مخلفات المحاجر

(نواتج تكسير الكسارات للدبش) وفرشها على التراب ورشها بالمياة

لتتصلد وتكون كالأسفلت ولكن تتبقى طبقة ترابية بيضاء على سطح

الطريق وهذة الطبقة تكون بدلا من طبقة الأساس وتسمى طبقة

دهشوم.

9- عند عمل الطرق لأول مرة (بكر أو انشائى) يتم ضبط منسوب

طبقة الأسفلت السطحية على منسوب المطابق الموجودة ولكن فى

حالة وجود صيانة طرق يلزم الارتفاع عن الطريق الأصلى ولذلك

يجب رفع المطابق وذلك باستخدام الطوب الأحمر ومونة عادية

ويوضع الطوب أسفل الغطاء للرفع وبعد ذلك نحيط غطاء المطبق

خرسانة.

العمالة المطلوبة

دائما مانحتاج الى عمال للمساعدة فى الحصر للطريق والتمهيد وازالة

العوائق ورش الجير أما أثناء عمل الفنشر فنحتاج الى 2 كراك و2

شواك أو أكثر حسب حجم الفنشر.

* فى حالة الطرق الغير هامة يكون الأسفلت طبقة واحدة ولكن خلطة

متدرجة 5 سم.

* سعر المتر2 طبقة بعد الاستلام يكون حوالى 11 جنية, مع

التنسيب.

* سعرالمتر2خلطة بعد الاستلام يكون حوالى10.5جنية, مع

التنسيب.

* التنسيب هو مراعاة السمك فى حساب السعر , فمثلا اذا كان السمك

المطلوب 20 سم ثم تم التسليم على سمك 18سم فيتم قسمة 18 على

20 وضربها فى السعر فيقل السعر.

* سعر طن الخلطة حوالى 75 جنية ونولون السيارات حوالى 6.5

جنية للطن.

* المقشطة هى معدة كبيرة بها مقشطة من الأمام لازالة الأسفلت

التالف من الطرق تمهيدا لفرد أسفلت جديد وذلك بالطرق ذات

المناسيب الثابتة حتى لا يعلو المنسوب وغالبا ما يتم بيع الأسفلت

القديم لبعض الأهالى....

-----------------------------------------------------------------

2- عمل المطبات
----------------

1- بعد معرفة مكان المطب وتحديد عرضة وارتفاعة بالشريط الصلب يتم عمل علامات

طباشير عليها ثم يتم شراء صفيحة لزق أسفلت (6 أو 7 جنيهات وتكفى 3 مطبات

متوسطة- طول 15 متر وعرض 5 متر وارتفاع 18 سم-) ويتم تسخين الأسفلت لدرجة

أعلى من درجة الغليان ويتم تنظيف الأسفلت تحت المطب جيدا بالمكنسة (مطب انشائى).

ويتم عمل خطوط متناثرة كالشخبطة على موقع المطب لكى تعمل على الربط بين المطب

والطريق - بدلا من الزنبرة- وفى حالة عمل المطب على تراب يتم اضافة الجاز على

الأسفلت.

2- تقوم العربات النقل (عربات كبيرة (مكعب العربة 9 م3 أو 11 م3) سعة 15 طن أو

سعة 18 طن خلطة أسفلت ويومية 300 جنية ل7 ساعات عمل من 9 الى 4 وكل ساعة

بعد ذلك بحساب والعطلة دائما عليك ولا تعمل هذة السيارات بالنقلة الا فى حالة الأسفلت

الممتد ووجود عمل كثير.

- عربات صغيرة (مكعب العربة 3 م3) سعة 5 طن وتعمل بالنقلة 75 جنية النقلة)

باحضار الخلطة الأسفلتية من أقرب خلاطة أو أرخص خلاطة (خلاطة السيد جمعة فى

عبد القادر وسعر 75 جنية الطن) ويتم رفع القلاب بالسيارة النقل والتغطية داخل حدود

المطب (اللحام) بالخلطة ثم يقوم 2 عمال بكوريك(كراك) بتوزيع الخلطة بانتظام وفردها

ويقوم عامل شواك ( بشوكة أو مساحة) بمساواة السطح النهائى للمطب ومساواة مطلع

المطب ونهايتة ومراعاة ألا يكون القطع الناقص للمطب جعان (يحتاج خلطة) أو شبعان

(بة خلطة كبيرة تكون بروز) ويكون هناك قدة خشب أو بلاستيك (عصا محدد عليها

ارتفاع المطب) لتحديد أقصى ارتفاع مع مراعاة الهبوط بعد الدمك.

3- يتم الانتظار حتى تبرد الخلطة ثم يتم الدك بهراس أسطوانة حديد ويتم رش

الأسطوانات بالماء حتى تساعد على تبريد الخلطة ويتم رش خفيف للمطب بالماء وعمل

بركة مياة قبل وبعد المطب ويستمر الهراس فى المرور علية حتى ينتظم شكل المطب.

وقد تنتج بعض الشراجى (تشققات فى الخلطة) نتيجة مرور الهراس على الخلطة وهى

ساخنة ولذلك يلزم التبريد الجيد وقد تنتج شراجى خشنة (مسوسة) وذلك فى حالة قلة

الرمل الموجود بالخلطة.

ثم عن طريق برك المياة تمر السيارات وتساعد على تبريدة ودكة دك نهائى (تشمع).

* أجرة الشواك 25 جنية يومية والكراك 20 جنية.

*الأسفلت المستخدم فى حالة المطبات يكون متدرج (خلطة متدرجة)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عمل الأرصفة
--------------
1- هناك نوعين من الأرصفة :

( أرصفة بلاط أوسيراميك أورخام )

( أرصفة خرسانة)

أ- الأرصفة البلاط وهى الأكثر شيوعا والأجمل شكلا ولكن نظرا لارتفاع ثمنة فيتم

استخدامة فى الأماكن الظاهرة والهامة.

وأنواعة عديدة :

- الموزايكو وهو ذلك البلاط ذات السطح الناعم والأبيض غالبا ومزدان بنقوش صغيرة

وأطوالة : (20 سم - 6.5 جنية المتر2- ) - (25 سم - 9 جنية المتر2)

(30 سم , 40 سم)

- السورناجا وهو البلاط الخشن الملمس ذات الأشكال المتنوعة وهو منتشر جدا

لتعدد أشكالة ( شمس - مشط - عقرب - مروحة- موجة ). وأطوالة 20 ,30, 40 سم.

وسعرة 12 جنية للمتر2 ( مضلع ملون).

- الاسلامى (25 سم) وهو نفس شكل السورناجا ولكنة يحمل خطوط متداخلة ومربعات

كما بالتراث الاسلامى , وسعرة 20 جنية للمتر المربع (أشكال هندسية).

- ويوجد أنواع أخرى مثل كسر الرخام 30 سم وهو مطابق للموزايكو ولكن يحتوى على

قطع رخامية

وفى مصانع البلاط تستغرق رحلة التصنيع أسبوع حتى يصل الرخام الى المقشطة

والجلاية (ماكينات للتصنيع) وخلال الأسبوع يتم دائما الرش بالماء حتى تكتسب البلاطة

صلابتها ويلزم أن تترك البلاطة يومين على الأقل حتى تجف (ولكى تجف يجب ألا يكون

المكان مغلق بة رطوبة حتى لا تصبح البلاطة هشة, لأن صلابة البلاط من أهم

أسباب غلو ثمنة ولذلك يتم رفض أى بلاطة طرية ويجب اجراء اختبارات فى المعمل

على عينة من البلاط.

وعربات تحميل البلاط غالبا ما تكون ذات مكعب 4 م3 أى سعة 100 م2 بلاط.

ب - أرصفة البلاطات الخرسانية وهى خرسانة عادية يتم صبها كبلاطات بسمك

10 أو 15 سم وهى أقل فى التكلفة و أقل جمالا ولذلك تتم فى الحالات الأقل أهمية

والأكثر احتمالا مثل الأرصفة المجاورة للحدائق.

2- ارتفاع الرصيف دائما مايكون على حسب ارتفاع البردورة ( بلوكات الرصيف)

والبردورات اما وسط أوعجالى أو جناين وكل هذة البردورات ارتفاع 30 سم.

الوسط هى بردورات عادية منتشرة و العجالى هى البردورات فى الشوارع الرئيسية

والهامة أما الجناين فهى بردورات صغيرة للحدائق.

وفى حالة العجالى يكون مسطح البردورة من أعلى (الأفقى) 25 سم وعرضها 50 سم

وارتفاعها 30 سم ومن اسفل يزيد المسطح ليصبح 50 سم *30 سم.

وفى حالة البردورة الوسط مسطحها من أعلى 12.5 سم وعرض 50 سم ومن أسفل

15 سم أى يزيد المسطح من الأسفل وارتفاعها 30 سم.

وبردورة الجناين ذات قطاع ثابت 10 سم * 50 سم وارتفاع 30 سم.

وأحيانا يتم صب البردورات الوسط أو الجناين فى الموقع

(خرسانة عادية بسن 0 أو 1 للتسهيل).

3- الرصيف فى أغلب الأحيان اذا كما هو ثابت 30 سم ويتكون من:

15 سم تراب و 10 سم خرسانة عادية تعمل عمل أرض ثابتة تمنع هبوط البلاط

ثم 5 سم تشمل البلاطة والرمل اسفل منها (سمك البلاطة 3-4 سم) والرمل للفصل

بين الخرسانة والبلاط والمونة بين البلاط مهمة لعدم الفك والهبوط وهى غالبا ما

تكون مونة 150 كجم أسمنت.

* غالبا ما تكون البردورة العجالى فوق طبقة أساس ولكن بردورات الوسط والجناين

لابد أن تكون فوق قدمة خرسانة 30 سم وارتفاع 10 سم.

* سعر توريد ال م الطولى بردورة عجالى حوالى 10.5 جنية.

* سعر تركيب ال م الطولى بردورة عجالى حوالى 3 جنية.

* سعر دهان ال م الطولى بردورة عجالى حوالى 0.35 جنية.

* سعرتركيب ال م الطولى بردورة وسط حوالى 2.5جنية لوعلى تراب و1.5 للخرسانة.

* سعر تركيب ال م الطولى بردورة جناين حوالى 1.5 جنية لو على تراب و1 للخرسانة.

* سعر تركيب ال م2 بلاط عادى حوالى 1.25 جنية.

* سعر تركيب ال م2 بلاط 40 سم حوالى 1.75 جنية.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information Please call Engineer\M.Gomaa.I.A.Baky
Or on gogo7001*************.
Or on gogo21181***********.


----------



## Ashraf M (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز - 

اولا شكرا لك على مساهمتك الكريمه و اكثر الله من امثالك ووفقك الله - احى فيك الروح الايجابيه - و اتعشم من الله ان تسود هذه الروح ( بدل مبدأ خد الفلوس و اجرى ) و اذا احتجت السؤال عن اى شى نستطيع ( باذن الله )الاجابه عليه - ساكون سعيد جدا للرد عليك.

واحب اقوللك ان هناك الكثير من الاضافات لما سبق ان ذكرته انت - و ساحاول باذن الله (مع الاخوه الزملاء) ان نضيف ذلك بالتدريج

فى النهايه - شكرا لك مره ثانيه


----------



## ابوغدي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية وما قصرت


----------



## gogo21181 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*بارك اللة فيكم*

أشكرك أخى كثيرا وأنا بالطبع أعلم أن هناك الكثير من الاضافات لما كتبت ولذلك وضحت فى البداية أن ماأكتب هو فقط نتاج خبرة بسيطة(فقط عام ونصف) وذلك ليدرك الاخوة أننى مازلت فى بداية الطريق وبالطبع أحتاج لملاحظات وتعديلات من اخوة فاضلين امثالكم...بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## haitham_me (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثييييييييييييرا و رزقك من يعلمك أكثر مما علمتنا :20:


----------



## Ashraf M (23 أكتوبر 2007)

اول مايرد على بالى هو تقسيم اعمال الطرق الى بنود اعمال - و هو النظام المتبع عند طرح اعمال الطرق فى المناقصات - وطبعا هناك انواع كثيره من المناقصات و لكن للتبسيط - سنفترض انك ستقوم بطرح مناقصه عامه ( General Tender ) او تسمى احيانا ( Public Tender ) و ستقبل العطاءات ( Bids ) من المقاولين فى صورة مظروفين : مظروف فنى و مظروف مالى.

و ارجوا الا تخلط بين المصطلحين عندما نستعمل اللغه الانجليزيه - حيث يخلط بعض المهندسين بين Tender و Bid - فكلمة Tender تعنى مناقصه تقوم جهة ما (شركه - بلديه - وزاره ) بالاعلان عنها لتنفيذ اعمال معينه و تضع لها عادة شروط عامه و شروط خاصه ( ان كان هناك شروط خاصه) - وتكون هذه الشروط مستمده من القوانين او اللوائح المعمول بها فى البلد او الجهه الحكوميه التى تطرح المناقصه - و مواصفات فنيه - ثم اهم جزأ وهو بنود الاعمال و تجمع كل ذلك فى كراسه تسمى كراسة الشروط و المواصفات.
اما كلمة Bid فتعنى العطاء او العرض ( الفنى و المالى ) الذى يقدمه المقاولون.

اعود الى بنود الاعمال ( و نترك الحديث عن الشروط العامه و الخاصه و خلافه )

عادة فى اعمال الطرق او التسويات الكبيره - يكون هناك بنود تسبق بند التسويات ( الحفر او الردم ) و هى غالبا 1 - بنود تحويل المرافق الحاليه اذا كان لابد من الحفاظ على استمرارها وهى كثيره و متشعبه (ولن نركز عليها هنا) 2 - بند التنظيف و ازاحة المخلفات ( Clearing & Grubbing ) و 3 - بند الازاله ( ازالة اى منشآت قديمه او خطوط او اسوار او .... ) ( Demolition )


----------



## Ashraf M (23 أكتوبر 2007)

و نعود لنتكلم عن البند الثانى ( Clearing & Grubbing) - و عادة يطرح - بالمتر المسطح : ازالة المخلفات الموجوده من قمامه او كسر حجاره او اعشاب او اشجار او طبقه سطحيه مفككه من سطح التربه (ان وجدت ) او خلافه حتى الوصول لسطح تربه طبيعيه متماسك مع ملاحظة ان مناسيب الحفر و الردم - و المحسوب على اساسها الكميات النهائيه - هى تلك الوارده ببنود الاعمال و طبقا لتقدير المصمم


----------



## Ashraf M (23 أكتوبر 2007)

و طبعا تضاف الجمله التقليديه - و السعر يشمل نقل المخلفات الى المقالب العموميه


----------



## مهاجر (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر لكم وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ...

إخواني وفقكم الله 

جهد مبارك ... وتعاون ننشده في كل مواضيع الملتقى

نتابع تميزكم

وفقكم الله

شاركونا في هذا الموضوع:


----------



## Ashraf M (23 أكتوبر 2007)

وهذا البند لازم فى حالة عمل طريق يخترق ارض تكون بها اعشاب او مخلفات ردش اواكوام قمامه او خلافه ( وتكون تحت منسوب التاسيس ) - يعنى للوصول للسطح التصميمى حتردم فى هذا القطاع او الجزأ - و طبعا فنيا - هذا لا يصلح.
لذلك لابد من ازالة هذه المخلفات و نقلها الى المقالب العموميه 
و لاتحسب اى كميات بالحجم - يعنى لو عندك طريق قطاعه التصميمى - اتجاهين الاول: حاراتين كل واحده 3.6 م و كتف طريق 2 متر و حرم الطريق 4 متر و جزيره فاصله 4 م ثم الاتجاه الثانى مثل الاتجاه الاول - يعنى عندك شريحه عرضها على الاقل 22.4 م ( وده العرض التصميمى - مش العرض بين خطى التماس الناتجين من تقاطع ميل جوانب الفيرمه مع الارض الطبيعيه - اللى اكيد اكبر) - يبقى تحسب مساحة هذا الجزأ - و تضعه تحت بند التنظيف و ازاحة المخلفات.
وده منطقى جدا بالنسبه لصاحب المناقصه او من يضع المواصفات - يعنى فى الاجزاء اللى المقاول حيردم فيها - لكن موجود فيها اكوام تراب او مخلفات او اعشاب بنطلب من المقاول انه ينظفها و يشيلها قبل مايبتدى اعمال الردم.


----------



## Ashraf M (23 أكتوبر 2007)

و آخر ملحوظتين على هذا البند ان ده بند خاص باماكن الردم و الثانيه انه يضاف اليه عادة ( او قد يكتب فى الشروط العامه ) : ويقوم المقاول بتسليم اى مخلفات او (ما ترجمته) موجودات عينيه او مواد يجدها و يراها المالك لازمه له الى المالك و تشوينها طبقا لتعليمات المالك فى حدود نطاق المشروع - وده هام لان عند تكسير طريق قديم - مخلفات التكسير ( الاسفلت يعنى ) - تصلح لاعمال الطرق و بيسموها : Recycled Pavement


----------



## gogo21181 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*أخى فى اللة*

أخى فى اللة أحب أن أشكرك على معلوماتك القيمة وأشكر اللة تعالى على أن جعل الخير فى بعض الناس لعامة الناس


----------



## sho7ta2003 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

نسال الله العلى القدير ان ينفعك بما عملت وعلمت


----------



## م_زين (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز gogo21181 
احب اولاً اشكرك على المعلومات المفيدة 
ولكن هذة المعلومات اغلبها غير دقيق وواضح ان حضرتك بتشتغل فى الاحياء 
وان معلومات الاحياء وتنفيذ اعمال الطرق فى نطاق ضيق جداً والخبر تأتى بكثرة العمل وايجاد الحلول لمشاكل فى تنفيذ العمل .
ولذلك ارجو من حضرتك ان تتعلم المواصفات الاساسية لتنفيذ الطرق وهي موجود كتب المواصفات بهيئة الطرق 
واخيراً احب ان اقول لك انه مجهود رائع واتمني لك التقدم والرخاء 
وان احتجت اي شئ انا تحت امرك
أخوك 
م_زين
هيئة الطرق والكباري


----------



## Ashraf M (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ - زين 
ارجوا ان تكون اكثر ايجابيه و تذكر دائما انه من السهل جدا ان تنتقد - من الصعب ان تضيف او تبدع - و لكى اضرب لك مثلا قريبا جدا :

اسمح لى استطيع ان اعلق على اضافتك - انها ذات نظره محدوده (و اعتذر مقدما عن قولى هذا ) - فيبدوا انك لم تعمل سوى فى مشاريع فى مصر و لم ترى مواصفات اخرى ( على الاقل فى الدول العربيه - الشقيقه - و بعضها رائع جدا ) - ناهيك عن مواصفات : الجمعيه الامريكيه لمسؤلى النقل فى الولايات ( American Association for State Highway Transportation Officials ) اللى بتختصر AASHTO و تضيف اليها مواصفات ادارة هيئة الطرق الفيدراليه ( Fedral Highway Adminstration ) اللى بتختصر FHWA و دراساتها المختلفه ( وبالذات فى مجال التصميم و الامن و السلامه على الطرق ) 

واذكر مثال قريب جدا حين اردت ان اصمم انشائيا طريق غير مسفلت ( Non Paved Road ) - ذو معدل سريان مرورى منخفض جدا و لكن احمال عاليه ( طريق 42 كم لمعسكر شركة بترول - داخل الصحراء ) - و لم اجد مواصفات قريبه تسعفنى و اختبارات الجوده المصاحبه - الا مواصفات اجنبيه !!

على العموم - انا اردت فقط ان اضرب مثل - و اعتذر عن ذلك - و لكن اطلب منك ان تشجع كل من يحاول ان يضيف - على قدر استطاعته و لك جزيل الشكر.






و اذا اردت ان انصح - نصيحه محدده ومفيده - فادعوا الاخ


----------



## Ashraf M (25 أكتوبر 2007)

عفوا - و اذا اردت ان انصح نصيحه محدده و مفيده - ادعوا الاخ جوجو .... - ان يشترى مواصفات مركز بحوث البناء و الاسكان - الخاصه بالطرق ( شارع التحرير - الدقى - عند مقار ) - و هما (تقريبا 10 اجزاء ) و ثمنهم الاجمالى حوالى 150 جنيه و مش لازم يشتريهم كلهم - ممكن يشترى اجزاء محدده.


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ولك الف عافية


----------



## عادل علي سعد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي علي هذه المساهمة


----------



## gogo21181 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكرك أخى المهندس أشرف كثيرا على الدعم
كما أشكرك أيضا على تصحيحك الفورى لبعض المعلومات الخاطئة وأيضا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## باسم مرزوق (25 أكتوبر 2007)

_مشكور اخى الفاضل:31: _
_ووفقك الله:31:  الى عمل الخيرات:31: _


----------



## walid2020 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا*


----------



## محمود ابوسمرة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يااخى وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## نورالبغداديه (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثييييييييييييرا و رزقك من يعلمك أكثر مما علمتنا


----------



## ابو هدايه (27 أكتوبر 2007)

معلومات جيدة ولو اني لا اعتبر ان سنة ونصف من العمل تعتبر خبرة الذي لديه خبرة يجب ان يكون لديه خدمة اكثر من 15 سنة على اقل تقدير:86:


----------



## احمد صخر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نورالبغداديه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاااك الله خير وبااارك فيك


----------



## زغلى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## abosalah1 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (4 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثااالك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير والله يعطيك العافيه وما قصرت..


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## garary (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة
ونأمل ان تزودنا بمعلومات عن تنفيذ عبارات الطرق لتصريف مياة الامطار


----------



## ahmed1982 (25 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله في هذا الجهد و اتمنى المزيد منك


----------



## محمدين علي (30 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الله ما قصرت


----------



## ROUDS (1 مايو 2009)




----------



## AMR SAMIR KAMAR (19 أغسطس 2009)

السيد المهندس صاحب هذه المقالة الرائعة ...............جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel104 (20 أغسطس 2009)

ماذا أقول لكم ؟ إذ أنني عاجز عن الشكر ، لأنني ماذا أجهل أبجديات عمل الطرق ، فجزى الله أخوتي خيرأ، لإنه فجر في العزم على تعلم عمل الطرق .


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بجهودك ووفقك في حياتك


----------



## semoo112 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

طبعا الفكرة العامة اللي كتبتها يا جوجو كانت بصراحة ملخص لكل حاجة ومحتاجة واحد يكون اشتغل في الطرق علشان يعرف يجاريك وانا احب اهنيك على طريقة كتابتك الجميلة واللي انا نفسي بقول كل كلمة انت قلتها 
وعلى فكرة انت مكتبتش كل حاجة لان صعب انك تكتب كل حاجة طبعا 
دانت بس كتبت فكرة مبسطة عن اللي بيحصل في الموقع 
متكلمتش على اي مشكلة حقيقية ممكن تحصل مثلا 
بس بصراحة مجهود طيب 
احب بقى اضيف شوية حاجات عملية الى كلامك 
طبعا لمعرفة طبقات الطريق اذا كانت صح ولا لا لازم يكون واحد مساح موجود في السايت وممكن يشتغل بحاجتين 
يا بجهاز التوتل ستيشن يا اما بجهاز الليفل 
وقبل ما اعمل الطريق لازم اجيب مناسيب وطبيعة الارض الامجاورة على اساسها اقدر احدد نوع التصريف بتاعي 
وقطر الانانبيب اللي هحطها في ايام المطر 
والمفروض وانا بشتغل دايما اعمل مصاريف للمياه في حالة سقوط المطر بحيث ان طبقاتي متتأثرش بالمياه بشكل قوي 
خصوصا ان عدو الطريق دايما هو المياه 
بعد ما بعمل مصاريف مؤقتة لتصريف المياه ببدأ اشتغل طبعا في الطريق وانا مطمن الى حد ما 
وطبعا لو عندي حفر ولا حاجة لازم اشوف المعوقات اللي جوه الارض لو وجدت من اسلام او انابيب 
ولو لقيت انابيب صرف مائي ومعنديش حل اني اغير مسار الطريق خصوصا ان الطريق ممكن يكون تحويلة مثلا لطريق رئيسي ...في الحالة دي بحمي الانانبيب بواسطة بلاطة خرسانية مسلحة وليها حسابات طبعا 

دي كانت اضافة بسيطة لكلامك يا جوجو 
وهي اضافة عامة لان التفاصيل محتاجة انك تكون موجود في الموقع وتشرحها


----------



## عبدالرحيم ابوتوب (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ (صاحب الاسم الحركى gogo21181) لك التحية و قبل ان اتحدث عن الطرق انا لا افضل استعمال الاسماء الحركية فى هذا الملتقى او غيره افضل ان تكون الاسماء واضحة لتكون المخاطبة واضحة بكل احترام واخوية والوضوح فى هذه الحالة حافز لجدية الطرح فى المواضيع لتكون الفائدة عامة انشاء الله واولا واخيرا لا اقصد الاخ المذكور بالتحديد لكن هذا راى انتهزت الفرصة لطرحه على كل الزملاء و الاخوان بالمنتدى ولهم الخيار .... فيما يخص طرح الاخ gogo لتجربته فى عمل الطرق انا فى تقديرى هذا عمل ممتاز جدا ويستحق كل التقدير و الاشادة بغض النظر ان حجم التجربة ذاتها كبير ام صغير ولو كل واحد من الاخوان وضع تجربته وخبرته مهما كانت بسيطة او كبيرة بين يدى الزملاء لكانت الفائدة عمت.. و المؤسسات فى بلاد الخواجات عندها ريصيد كبير و سوابق فى مجال التعلم ونقل الخبرة فى المجالات الختلفة بهذا الاسلوب وفى بريطانية مثلا تجد بعد ان يقوم مهندس معين او فريق بتنفيذ مشروع معين و يكون قد تم توثيق كامل شامل لكل مراحل العمل بالشروع يتم طرح التجربة فى محاضرة او محاضرات للمهندسين المطلوب تأهيلهم وتزويدهم بالخبرة لذلك لا تستغرب حينما يقال لك هذا (الخواجة) خبير اجنبى رغم صغر سنه وحداثة تخرجه من الجامعة او المعهد لانه وجد الخبرة مجمعة وحملها بينما نحن نبعثر فى تجاربنا بدون فائدة ... نتمنى من الله ان يكون طرح الاخ gogo لتجربته المتواضعة حافزا و دافعا لنا جميعا لطرح تجاربنا وخبراتنا مهما كبرت او صغرت فى هذا الملتقى لتعم الفائدة .... اشكرك اخى والسلام عليكم


----------



## ALI..SS (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي ...ولكن ممكن تعطيني درجة الحرارة mco وrc2 .


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر يا غالي جزاك الله كل خير .................


----------

